# The Invisible Man



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey spookmaster, did some research and came up with this
http://www.allmusic.com/album/id-music-r51062
Third Rail
Invisible Man
1967

Cant seem to find a download, a sample or even lyrics anywhere .
Maybe iTunes would have it (I don't do Apple stuff).

DrZeus


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

thanks doc.....couldn't find anything either, but would guess its not the same song...this song has more of a novelty tune about it than "serious" music.

lyrics are something like this - "my friend see out dining all alone, they see right through my boyfriend"....I'll have to keep searching...

Spookmaster


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

actually...found it!

It was entitled "My Invisible Man"....no clue as to the singer or year it was released....

If you'd care to leave your email - if you're that curious...I'll send it to you.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here you go ... Hans Conried and Alice Pearce - Monster Rally from 1959. It's zipped up with the rest of the album, sorry about that, but should be a somewhat quick download for you.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Alice Pierce.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you SO much...that was exactly the tune.....


Spookmaster


----------

